# Rossi revolvers



## flw (Mar 9, 2011)

Local gun store to me is having a end of month sale of conceal carry stuff. (Bullet Stop in Loves Pk. Il.) 

They have a large selection but not all are on sale.

My question is what is the general reliability of Rossi revolvers?

I understand that neither will have a long life but does need to be reliable during that life.

I'm looking for a low cost reliable hot summer gun, not a target gun or competition gun. Just run enough rounds for the manual of arms/break in and be competent with it. Thank You.


----------



## Huskybiker (Jul 27, 2011)

I have a Rossi 462 with a Wolfe Spring kit in it. I love to shoot it. I carry it in a Tommy Theis IWB holster. It has around 1200 rounds through it. The only problem I ever had was the Crane Retention Screw backed out at the range. I lost the little spring under the screw. I ordered 2 of them from Taurus (just in case). I blue loc-tited the new one in and it's still tight after 800 +/- rounds.


----------

